# Bone marrow, yay or nay?



## sw2geeks (Mar 26, 2014)

Fixed up some bone marrow for my blog this week. Fort Worth is having its first Food & Wine festival this weekend and I wanted to post something foodie.

I love bone marrow, but a lot of people seem to be turned off by the post. I am thinking it is more that it is something unfamiliar than it is people not liking bone marrow per say. Just curious if most people here eat bone marrow? 

Here is a link to what I posted.
http://www.dfw.com/2014/03/25/878764/weekend-chef-roasted-bone-marrow.html

And here is a couple of picks.


----------



## panda (Mar 26, 2014)

a most definite YAY!!! you get very little yield of the 'meat butter' tho so i prefer large bones sawed in half, easier to get every last bit.


----------



## cookinstuff (Mar 26, 2014)

goddamn right I do, bone marrow, good bread, salsa verde.....


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 26, 2014)

Yuppo!!


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 26, 2014)

I've never had marrow but I think it's one of those things I'd have to be tricked into eating to see if I liked it or not. Some things I just can't get past what it is, like squid tentacles or chicken livers.....

uke:

It's a beautiful presentation though


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 26, 2014)

Really like it, but one of these things where a little bit goes a long way. Very nice plating.

Stefan


----------



## mano (Mar 26, 2014)

Recently made it for New Year's Eve dinner. Fokken yay!


----------



## Dusty (Mar 26, 2014)

Heck yes.


----------



## 77kath (Mar 26, 2014)

Yea. A real treat.


----------



## Namaxy (Mar 26, 2014)

Big yes....love it on it's own as you have served. Also love it as the parting treat from osso bucco!


----------



## berko (Mar 26, 2014)

osso bucco is the ****.


----------



## echerub (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh hell yeah. Big yea!


----------



## chefcomesback (Mar 26, 2014)

I love bone marrow , it is yay for me. When I have used it in my menus I preferred using as a component of a beef dish rather than by it self


----------



## BJE1 (Mar 26, 2014)

I really enjoy bone marrow. But yes a little goes a long way.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 26, 2014)

Never tried it before...that photo makes me want to though!


----------



## Sdkkds (Mar 26, 2014)

There's a reason a dog will spend an hour chewing on a bone just to get to that yummy center, so big yay.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 26, 2014)

I love it, and my wife likes it even more than that. There's a nice roasted marrow dish at Chuckthebutchers restaurant; several split bones, charred bread and a collection of condiments.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh yea! I like to blanch the bones under low temp water and carefully remove the sticks of marrow, then pan fry them really hot and quick. Salt well paired with a crusty croissant. Stefan said it right, little goes a long way.


----------



## cclin (Mar 26, 2014)

good stuff!! I've tasted a soup dish in Taiwan which was a large cut bone with both marrow & meat. They serve it with a thick straw, so you can suck out the marrow. very tasty.


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 26, 2014)

Cool, looks like most people who have tried it, likes it


----------



## compaddict (Mar 26, 2014)

Yay! Have your butcher cut them on the long.


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 26, 2014)

My wife says, "No way", I say "Good for me". Never occurred to me to do bones specifically for marrow. So far my sole source of marrow has been from osso buco.


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 26, 2014)

Can not believe that this is even being brought up! If I was served bone marrow seven day's a week, I would eat it seven day's a week (to hell with the three heart attacks.  I would go out on a limb and say that if people are turned off by the marrow, then they are not true foodies at all. At least respect those that do appreciate marrow.


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 26, 2014)

Just an added note: I have seen marrow served in some of the finest, white table cloth restaurants in the world. And just about every time it was served in a very similar fashion as the first photo.


----------



## rogue108 (Mar 26, 2014)

Bone Marrow is one of those things I have been meaning to try but haven't. Its on my short list of things to eat.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes!! Love it, love it!!! Around here I go to The Green Pig Bistro to get my marrow fix.


----------



## easy13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Bone Marrow Fo Life


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 26, 2014)

Yup! Synopsis: BONE MARROW RULES!!!


----------



## compaddict (Mar 26, 2014)

At GR Steak LV or at my house.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8Bjro_hpzSGTTdBMDN1OUxoS0U/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 26, 2014)

oooh, that looks good!


----------



## rami_m (Mar 26, 2014)

Nom nom nom. That makes me hungry.


----------



## 29palms (Mar 26, 2014)

Bone marrow = a big yay from me. Anyone remember that old TV add - "get to know what good is . . . " pretty much describes bone marrow IMO.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 27, 2014)

What does it taste like? I've always imagined it tasting like gelatinous steak fat


----------



## chefcomesback (Mar 27, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> What does it taste like? I've always imagined it tasting like gelatinous steak fat



It is not much gelatinous , but sure soft and pretty much all beefy fat


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## chef101 (Mar 27, 2014)

I love the look marrow if done right will taste amazing


----------



## rogue108 (Apr 1, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> What does it taste like? I've always imagined it tasting like gelatinous steak fat



I have been told its like beef butter and I don't have a problem with that. Most of the places I have seen served is like the first photo. As a separate order with toasts. I have seen it as part of a steak dish but I am not sure I could handle all that richness. Its kind of like people who order foie gras with steak. Its just too much for me.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 2, 2014)

rogue108 said:


> I have been told its like beef butter and I don't have a problem with that. Most of the places I have seen served is like the first photo. As a separate order with toasts. I have seen it as part of a steak dish but I am not sure I could handle all that richness. Its kind of like people who order foie gras with steak. Its just too much for me.




I don't know if I could eat it. This is going to appall many people here but I'm the type that has to trim away the fat on my steak before I eat it. :bigeek:


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 2, 2014)

Sauce boardelaise with steak is one of my favourites


----------



## panda (Apr 2, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> I don't know if I could eat it. This is going to appall many people here but I'm the type that has to trim away the fat on my steak before I eat it. :bigeek:



just spread on some bread and dont look at it while eating, your taste buds will thank you


----------



## kungpao (Apr 6, 2014)

Here in Houston we eat bone marrow with Pho, it's incredibly luxurious! :wink::doublethumbsup:


----------

